# RECESS @ the nipple 8/15



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Once again we were feed a good breakfast by Nona before we headed out to the deep. Our plans was to head to the SSW for some snowy's and maybe a yellowedge or two. Then run to the Nipple to settle a score with a few white marlins that had eluded us this pass thursday. Well let's just say that the weather was not on our side for the long ride to the SSW. I took a turn to 175 degree's to start the day trolling. Stopped just short of the edge in about 165 feet and toke a turn to intercept just west of the Nipple.. Tim,Rob,and Brad were busy bringing Cliff up to speed and what was excepted of him just in case we got a hook up on some thing. Tim asked Cliff if he had a request and Cliff replied he would like to catch a wahoo. Well about that time a hooter took the starboard flat. Cliff's request had been fullfiled.Rob coachedCliff a little and Tim stuck a gaff and put him on the ice. A quick picture and it was back on the troll. The mahi's came about 30 mintues apart and made for a nice box of fish. The weather was a little snotty at first but then got down right nasty. With four nice fish on the ice we decided to head for shore around 11:30, all fish were caught on ballyhoo combos . At one point we counted 42 boats on the nipple it was a parking lot out there today but we left the pack and caught all our fish outside of the nipple about 2 miles from the pack. Oh yeah misseda white on the short flat just couldn't stick the hook.

TIM


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

another good trip.........good looking fish right there......thanks for the report......at least i can read them from WORK.....:banghead

good luck on the whites next time


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

we was coming east and that wind was BLOWING and it looked real nasty south.im surprised that many boats were fishing with the 4-6 forecast


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Purty fish Gene. I'm glad I went thursday and not yesterday.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/15/2009)*we was coming east and that wind was BLOWING and it looked real nasty south.im surprised that many boats were fishing with the 4-6 forecast


Will whatcha thinking son............you went west! :doh


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (8/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/15/2009)*we was coming east and that wind was BLOWING and it looked real nasty south.im surprised that many boats were fishing with the 4-6 forecast
> ...


True.I need a nap.later


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It sure was a bit sporty out there, as usual you caught a nice mess of fish.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Another nice half day!!!!

Be careful with the Nona breakfast info. Pretty soon half the forum will be in front of your house at 4am on Saturdays!!!!! :clap


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys are so bad ass!!!!! It sucks my timing is always off when you call...


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys. We were out there today. Got a marlin and a sore back from the pounding. Will post report later.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job fellas. I was out there today bottom bumping. I took a group of guys from work that wanted some trigger fish. I heard there was some good action out there today. It got a little bumpy in those storms.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys nice bulls wish i was there maby next time. jeff


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *aquabubba (8/15/2009)*Good job guys. We were out there today. Got a marlin and a sore back from the pounding. Will post report later.


Last time we fish next to each other you caught a marlin. Next time it's ours O.K. Congrates on the marlin. Gene


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done sir! Excellent call avoiding the crowd as well.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done sir! Excellent call avoiding the crowd as well.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

FIRST OFF...THANKS TO TEAM RECESS FOR THE CALL TO GO OUT WITH THEM.I HAD A BLAST. THESE GUY ARE REALLY FUN TO FISH WITH. I ASK FOR A HOO AND GENE PUT ME ON HIM QUICK. MY FIRST HOO SINCE 1986 WHEN I CAUGHT ONE BY ACCIDENT KING FISHING. I'VE BEEN WANTING TO TROLL BLUE WATER FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER BUT NEVER GOT THE CHANCE TILL NOW ANDI'M READY TO GO AGAIN ASAP. THE EXCITEMENT WHEN A FISH STRIKES IS A RUSH THAT YOU CAN'T GET FROM T.V. SCREEN. I LEARNED A LOT TODAY FROM THESEASONED CREW.LOOKING FOWARD TO THE NEXT TRIP.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, 42 boats at one time, geez. I knew there would be a lot of people going despite the weather, but that is a lot!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Saw yall with the flags up in the landcut and knew the report was comin! I was headed east HAULIN in that pontoon boat. Nice dolphin


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

the hookup to catch ratio was much better today than on Thursday...4 for 5 today. Those whites truly are tough. Four decent fish in half a day's time today kept everyone's energy level high, and it was an excellent morning until the bottom fell out of the sky. We had been able to maneuver around a couple of smaller cells, but the one that finally got us gathered strength and size quickly. One of the crazier moments of the morning happened just as Gene made the call to bring the lines in as we were going to call it a day. The light rain was starting to come down stronger. As we were bringing the lines in, the last bull entered the spread and started charging the starboard flat. It suddenly changed focus to the flat on the port side, and fish on..in the ever stronger rain! We added the fourth fish to the box, secured all the gear, and maneuvered our way through the storm, which we were eventually able outrun. We all wondered what kind of a day we would have had if the storms hadn't interfered, but I think everyone was pretty happy with the morning. See you offshore.

Team Recess

Brad


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Question?

How do you like those mercayahas


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chad403 (8/15/2009)*Question?
> 
> How do you like those mercayahas


 They are great Yamaha tops with Mercury bottoms a winning combo. 745 hours and going strong. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a few of the pictures from Saturdays trip. It was a great bite early in the morning and we were only left with what could have been if the storms had not ran us off the gulf. It could have truly been an epic day. Congrats Cliff on your first Wahoo you did a great job handling the fish. 

Leaving the pass at dark thiry with Tim finding the buoys as we crept out. Gene always loves that part of the trip.










Storms are already starting to build on the ride out.










First fish of the morning I watched it eat right behind the boat and it was an awesome bite. A good way to get the skunk off the boat with a 19 pound cow mahi to start the day.



















Cliff with with his wahoo this fish came three feet out of the water when it took the bait. It was another incredible bite. I wish we had gotten a better picture when then fish came in the boat when it was all lit up. The bite was on so it was in the cooler and lines back out.










Brad is hooked up with his 29 pound bull. This fish was spinning like a hellicopter at the boat which made for an extremely difficult gaff shot, but as usual Timwas up to the task.




























I wish we had some pictures of the last one, but it was just raining way to hard to get the camera out. We were securing the boat and heading North in a hurry.

I love to catch grouper and other bottom fish, but when the bite is on there is nothing like seeing a fish come crashing into the spread then seeing line just start ripping off one of the Internationals. Its just a shame the water has been so crappy this summer. We can only hope that we willhave some blue water to fish for the rest of the season.

Team Recess 

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (8/16/2009)*Here are a few of the pictures from Saturdays trip. It was a great bite early in the morning and we were only left with what could have been if the storms had not ran us off the gulf. It could have truly been an epic day. Congrats Cliff on your first Wahoo you did a great job handling the fish.
> 
> Leaving the pass at dark thiry with Tim finding the buoys as we crept out. Gene always loves that part of the trip.
> 
> ...


Rob i love the pics from the boat they usally come out great and these look great as well thanks again for posting.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

great job once again! those mahi look tasty!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

True-King Even with all the boats out there saturday. Everyone was on thier best behavior. But when the last cell poped in I lost track of everyone. And that's when I had everyone pull in lines and headed to the north to get out of there. It sure was a wet and cold ride home.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job again guys, Looks like another great recess report.:clap


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Great results during a difficult weather day! Congrats, Earle


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

another great trip and pics gene and team !!! keep me on your list if you ever have an opening.


----------

